# Visa Run



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, is anyone planning on going on a visa run either today or Saturday? Completely forgot so now really desperate! Will help with costs etc.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there anyone going tomorrow? Really desperate now. Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't know why you can't drive to Oman and back unless I missed something. But your options are:
1. Rent a car and make the drive yourself.
2. Take a taxi and make the trip (don't know if they will do it, but they might seeing as this is going to be an expensive fare)
3. Take a cheap flight outside of Dubai and come back.

Either way you choose, Good Luck, Bro.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you check the dubizzle threads, sometimes they tend to have these threads pop up with someone wanting to do a run.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Im only 20 so cant rent a car. I will try dubizzle now. Iv done a few visa runs in the past and have always managed to find people to share lifts with on here. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had to arrange for a driver. The cost is 250 dirhams. I havn't arranged a time yet but will arrange it tomorrow morning. Let me know tonight if anyone would like to come with me.

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn man, well at least you've got it sorted. Well you're welcome with us around the 15th. McCrutches at I will be next weekend. And We'll be doing it again the month after for at least 3 months... rinse and repeat.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Damn man, well at least you've got it sorted. Well you're welcome with us around the 15th. McCrutches at I will be next weekend. And We'll be doing it again the month after for at least 3 months... rinse and repeat.


My girlfriend's been here from the UK for a month so just completely forgot about it. On my 39th day now so will be 40 when I go tomorrow. 40 is the limit apparently so hopefully I'll be ok without any fines! 
Let me know when you're going the month after and I'll be up for sharing with u guys if thats alright.

Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I posted a thread earlier to advise I knew of someone to do visa runs


----------



## paddy2 (Jul 12, 2011)

mavzor said:


> Damn man, well at least you've got it sorted. Well you're welcome with us around the 15th. McCrutches at I will be next weekend. And We'll be doing it again the month after for at least 3 months... rinse and repeat.


Hi, are you driving to Oman this Friday 15th? Is there room for one more? will help with cost.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

paddy2 said:


> Hi, are you driving to Oman this Friday 15th? Is there room for one more? will help with cost.


Yes and Yes.
But I can't privately message you until you have 5 posts.


----------



## paddy2 (Jul 12, 2011)

right I will put up 5 posts so.


----------



## paddy2 (Jul 12, 2011)

what time will you be leaving at?


----------



## paddy2 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have done the visa run a couple of times already


----------



## paddy2 (Jul 12, 2011)

right here is the fifth post


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

hey can you guys explain to me the concept of Visa Run?


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Let me google that for you


Dubai_NewKid said:


> hey can you guys explain to me the concept of Visa Run?


----------

